# Speedy's impact?



## HoopsAve (Jun 23, 2002)

What can we expect from Speedy Claxton this coming year? What type of PT will he get? Stats?

Im a Philly fan, sorta and I love his game. He has a certain tenacity about him that very few players have. He can slash at will and is a very deft defender if only his size gets in his way at times.


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

he'll make an ample backup to parker. porter is still servicable but getting old and daniels is more of a 2 than a point. look for daniels to play some 2 behind smith and ginobilli while speedy takes over the back up point role as the season progresses.


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

If Porter leaves, then I really think Speedy make make a good impact coming off the bench. The trio of Speedy, Tony, and Antonio is (IMO) a good, solid rotation with our PG position. 

I predict that Speedy will have a good year with us. Only time will tell!


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Speedy will not even start!


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Spartanfan2003 *
> Speedy will not even start!


So?


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

Speedy is gonna help the Spurs out this year. He has alot of energy and I think he is a good leader.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I don't think that Speedy is a good leader. We know he is quick and fast and shows signs of brillance. He is still young and will continue to improve over the year.


----------

